# Video of Kahr Frame Takedown



## Bobshouse (Jul 6, 2015)

I found a video or a link to a video of a detailed frame strip and trigger replacement of a Kahr several weeks ago. I cannot, for the life of me, find that video again. Can anyone help?

Thanks in advance!

Bob


----------



## Bobshouse (Jul 6, 2015)

103 views and no links or hits. I finally purchased a dvd with the complete breakdown, but the video I found previously on the interned is clearer/better than the dvd... If anyone finds one, I would really appreciate a link!

Thanks!


----------



## gothcopter (Jul 3, 2013)

Not a video, but there's a written explanation over on AR15.com with a bunch of really great pictures.


----------

